

Show HN: Coworking Weekly, the first newsletter for the coworking industry - alexknowshtml
http://coworkingweekly.com

======
alexknowshtml
Weekend hack ingredients:

* $8 themeforest theme + some elbow grease

* Mailchimp

* My existing knowledge of the industry

* Some copywriting coaching from Amy Hoy's 30x500 workshop

Inspired by @peterc's excellent work on Javascript Weekly, and my fast-growing
personal archive of news stories on how the coworking industry is exploding
around the world, I decided to launch a simple weekly industry newsletter
focused on sharing the best news, stories, announcements, etc.

If you work at or run a coworking space, there will be stuff in this
newsletter for you.

Disclosure: I founded one of the earliest coworking spaces in the country,
Indy Hall, in Philadelphia.

~~~
fabiandesimone
Also wanted to ask you if you don't mind: how was Amy workshop?

~~~
alexknowshtml
I actually helped create the original "Zero to Launch" workshop that became
30x500 with Amy. She's done a TON of work since I left so it's almost
unrecognizable, other than the core expectations that the course will teach
you to launch a product with customers - not just users, but paying customers
- on day 1 or very close to it.

I've followed the workshop since it's been redesigned, read all of the
materials, and am an active reader of the workshop's listserv. I can say with
honesty - the experience is transformative and I'm not paid to say that.

I've watched so many "oh, shit, I get it now" moments on that it's inspiring.

Even better, I know this stuff and the students are well versed enough to
teach _me_ stuff.

I have lots of biases for Amy since we're friends and collaborators but I can
say with confidence: this course is worth 10x what she charges for it.

~~~
fabiandesimone
I'm on the same boat. I know a lot about the subject, but I'm always willing
to learn. I think I'll take a look.

Thanks!

~~~
alexknowshtml
The course is challenging if if you're knowledgable. Enjoy :)

------
yurylifshits
Coworking is absolutely on fire these days.

From May 2011 to November 2011 the total number of spaces worldwide grew from
820 to 1100 (according to DeskMag.com). Coworking movement is doubling every
year.

I am opening a space next week )

~~~
alexknowshtml
Looks like you're in Russia - whereabouts?

~~~
yurylifshits
St. Petersburg

The site is in Russian, but you can use Google translate

<http://zonaspace.ru>

Translated name of our project is 'Action Zone'

~~~
alexknowshtml
This looks awesome! I love the term 'education club' too.

Keep me posted on progress please - alex@indyhall.org

------
lessallan
I am excited that Alex is curating coworking content for me. Alex/IndyHall is
our inspiration for WorkHappy - <http://weworkhappy.com>

------
amoore
I tend to not subscribe to these things unless I can read a sample newsletter
to confirm it's reasonably useful to me. Consider providing a sample, and it
doesn't have to be the most recent.

Good luck!

~~~
alexknowshtml
As soon as edition #1 is live, I'll be publishing the archive.

Thanks!

------
fabiandesimone
Mind sharing which template did you use?

~~~
alexknowshtml
[http://themeforest.net/item/land-ahoy-a-responsive-
landing-p...](http://themeforest.net/item/land-ahoy-a-responsive-landing-page-
template/1557262)

~~~
fabiandesimone
Thanks!

------
rpetrusz
Alex, Thanks for launching a newsletter like this. Great idea!

Robert Petrusz Bull City Coworking Durham, NC

------
alexrudloff
you're a man amongst men, alex.

